# Glucagon Pen



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any of you insulin users have one ?


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I tried to get one but couldn't find one anywhere. They have them on adc but they no longer stock them....! I'd be interested in knowing where to get one if anyone knows?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> What is it?


for emergencies when people forget to eat, or havent been able to eat, or simply BM is crashing, to a level where simple dextrose orally wont do. you jab them up with some glucagon and rapidly boosts glycogenolysis and gluconeogenesis.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Are these available to buy? My diabetic friend has just had a fit and went unconcious from her insulin and her work not letting her have enough breaks to eat. She's ok tho back home from hospital now, nearly bit her tongue off tho, she's got 4 holes in it now from biting the fit. The emergency services told her mam not to try and give her anything for it so she was fitting the whole time it took the ambulance to get there and all the way to hospital.

She's not heard of these so I'm wondering is there not available in the uk frm nhs???


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I cant say ive seen them but i have some gluco tabs that I got from asda for emergencies 4g glucose per tab,

Last two work outs ive thrown up after trying to get all my protein and carbs down and started to feel abit light headed and these brought me strait round


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Are these available to buy? My diabetic friend has just had a fit and went unconcious from her insulin and her work not letting her have enough breaks to eat. She's ok tho back home from hospital now, nearly bit her tongue off tho, she's got 4 holes in it now from biting the fit. The emergency services told her mam not to try and give her anything for it so she was fitting the whole rime it took the ambulance to get there and all the way to hospital.
> 
> She's not heard of these so I'm wondering is there not available in the uk frm nhs???


i seen one on the novopen nordisk site , idea was that if i fcuked up my slin i would have a back up but not seen any of these pens to buy .

as for your friend im pretty sure her employers are at fault for not letting someone with medical issues take medication , i would be saying to her to seek legal advice as it could of cost her life .

hate cnuty bosses .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I cant say ive seen them but i have some gluco tabs that I got from asda for emergencies 4g glucose per tab,
> 
> Last two work outs ive thrown up after trying to get all my protein and carbs down and started to feel abit light headed and these brought me strait round


i have them in my car gym bag and at home just incase also i have bottles of lucozade .

i went hypo last night as i sat down for a pub meal had to drink two pints fast and ate some cheesy chedders then rammed down 3 courses , sh1t myself as it was pretty bad .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> i seen one on the novopen nordisk site , idea was that if i fcuked up my slin i would have a back up but not seen any of these pens to buy .
> 
> *as for your friend im pretty sure her employers are at fault for not letting someone with medical issues take medication , i would be saying to her to seek legal advice as it could of cost her life .*
> 
> ...


x2 totally agree, cnuts...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> i have them in my car gym bag and at home just incase also i have bottles of lucozade .
> 
> i went hypo last night as i sat down for a pub meal had to drink two pints fast and ate some cheesy chedders then rammed down 3 courses , sh1t myself as it was pretty bad .


Its not a nice feeling is it, I went hypo "nearly" about 10 years ago comming home from work and was stuck in a trafic jam because of a crash or something, Had no food or drink or anything "Not good"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Its not a nice feeling is it, I went hypo "nearly" about 10 years ago comming home from work and was stuck in a trafic jam because of a crash or something, Had no food or drink or anything "Not good"


i was luckily in the first stages just came from no where , just shows you gotta have back up just in case .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Some people cary condoms incase of emergency

I cary these lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> i seen one on the novopen nordisk site , idea was that if i fcuked up my slin i would have a back up but not seen any of these pens to buy .
> 
> as for your friend im pretty sure her employers are at fault for not letting someone with medical issues take medication , i would be saying to her to seek legal advice as it could of cost her life .
> 
> hate cnuty bosses .


Yeh they sound like ****s, she says they've not had much to say about it but have said she can have a break when she needs one now, the've been slamming her with over time and cutting her breaks down and out at times.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Yeh they sound like ****s, she says they've not had much to say about it but have said she can have a break when she needs one now, the've been slamming her with over time and cutting her breaks down and out at times.


100% take them to the cleaners .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

She's going to ask her doc on thurs about them to see if she can have any to keep in just incase, she says once her bg drops then even intaking glucose seems to ghave little effect if its dropping fast.

Iv noticed aswell with using slin if mine gets too low and I start feeling hypo even with a big dose of glucose the hypo seems to linger for a while.

A headache behind my eyes and heavy heart beat is the 1st signs I get, then a faster heart rate and light headed confusion sort of feeling needing to ly down feeling weak is next. Iv never realy had it go past that point alway caught it buy then but still even early hypo setting in is not nice never mind a full blow fit for how ever long it takes you to get to hospital.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Not something I'd offer my friend but just thinking could a homemade glucose injection work? Those glucagon kits are an IM injection not IV.

I'm sure you can get glucose jelly aswell which would probably be better.

The diabetes.co.uk website says you can't overdose on glucagon but it can make you vomit.

http://yahoo.infogin.com/GJEGRVEQGOQQPTNUKQHT/gb/en/ig8del/lnk000/=http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-medication/glucagon-injection-kit.html?_ult=sec%3Dweb%26slk%3Dweb%26pos%3D1%26linkstr%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.diabetes.co.uk%252Fdiabetes-medication%252Fglucagon-injection-kit.html/tmp03x8a6aaYZZc20/tmp02x8a6dF3Zac20igSrcDest=35


----------

